# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نیازمند یک برنامه نویس Objective-C برای ۲ تست

## shad0wfax

سلام.

من خیلی وقت هست که با Objective-C کار نکردم برای همین خیلی خوب good & bad practice ها رو بخاطر ندارم.
الان ۲تا تست دریافت کردم که باید با Obj-C نوشته بشه و تست زیر بررسی برنامه نویس های ارشد قرار میگیره برای کیفیت کد نویسی و رعایت باید ها و نباید ها.
تست ها خیلی ضعیف هستند در حد مبتدی.

اگر کسی تمایل به همکاری داره لطفا اعلام کنه. من میتونم هزینش رو هم ‍پرداخت کنم.

----------

